# Diesel coolant smell?



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

One time I shut the car off in the garage. It must have been in the middle of a DPF regen. The fan came on. It smelt pretty funky like coolant and burnt brakes.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

I am not aware of anyone with the diesel who has had the same issue.

In cold weather it's not uncommon to smell the ammonia from the DEF though, especially when pulling into a garage.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

I am interested in hearing if anyone with the diesel has this issue.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

No issue here.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Nope


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

Nope. 3200 miles on my car.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

ChuzCruze said:


> I am interested in hearing if anyone with the diesel has this issue.


Unless I'm mistaken, about the only thing in common that would cause the odor between the gas and diesel engine rooms is the location of the surge tank.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

No issues here in 42K miles


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Judging by the answers to my question it must be the really high temperature the petrol engine runs at that causes the problem? Would the cure be a better quality surge tank with stronger construction. At the moment owners are running clean exhaust, but polluting the inside of some cars. Shouldn't the EPA have something to say about this issue?


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Scott M. said:


> One time I shut the car off in the garage. It must have been in the middle of a DPF regen. The fan came on. It smelt pretty funky like coolant and burnt brakes.


I have experienced this once before as well. Didn't notice to strong of a smell, but did notice the fan running when I got out of the car on a very cold day.

9000 miles and no funny smells thus far


----------



## RascalMafia (Jan 27, 2014)

11k miles, no problem.


----------



## wes4bass (Oct 1, 2013)

Scott M. said:


> One time I shut the car off in the garage. It must have been in the middle of a DPF regen. The fan came on. It smelt pretty funky like coolant and burnt brakes.


This happened to me yesterday as well,, the fan ran for about 90 seconds. Middle of a regen was my thought as well. 9900 miles


----------

